# Sistema de Riego Controlado por Celular



## hassia (May 16, 2009)

Hola Como están?, llegue a este foro buscando como controlar un sistema de riego por medio de un celular, el problema es que el sistema de riego ya tiene esa opción, puede ser controlado por radio, o teléfono de hecho tiene unas clavillas donde se encuentra un cable telefónico, de este un cable es verde y el otro es rojo, el problema es que en primera no tenemos manuales de como comenzar a usar el control remoto y la segunda que el sistema de riego no tiene una linea telefónica, es por eso que había pensado sustituir el teléfono por un celular Nokia con manos libres alambico (para poder conectarlo donde se supone va el telefono).
Después de un buen rato en el panel de control del riego encontré la opción de control remoto y me dice que el ID del sistema telefónico era 001, y me daba unas claves de las operaciones del riego.  El problema es que no logro comunicar
el celular con el panel de control del riego y menos con los aspersores.
Aquí les pongo unas imágenes de la caja donde se supone va conectado el riego.


----------



## saiwor (May 16, 2009)

hola
la idea este Circuito control desde Celular
chequea hemos commentado de un celualar encender....

Saludos


----------

